# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  CHARLIE à l'adoption - AACE Loiret 45

## AACE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* CHARLIE
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 1 an 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 45 - Loiret
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* aace.adoption@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 A.A.C.E. Association daide aux chats errants située dans le Loiret,propose à ladoption :


CHARLIE est un jeune petit chat noir et blanc.
Il est arrivé dans un jardin, dabord considéré comme chat libre, nous pensons quil mérite une gentille famille.
Il est encore un peu timide, pour ne pas priver de sa liberté, il vit toujours chez son protecteur


Visible en famille daccueil à Baule


Si vous souhaitez le rencontrer merci de nous contacter par mail :
aace.adoption@hotmail.com avec vos coordonnées.


Mâle, noir et blanc à poils courts
Race : chat de race type européen 
Naissance estimée en avril 2021
Identifié, stérilisé

----------

